# New Personal Best Striper!



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Lake Whitney camping with my BOY! My personal best striper too! (14lbs & 32") Only thing that would've made me happier is to see my son catch it. He netted the fish and we were speechless before we started hooting and hollering. Hope he gets a bigger one tomorrow...














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yea that's a toad! Wtg big D!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome job Big D that is a very nice striper. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice catch, congrats!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

What a fish!!!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent! That's a good lookin' zebra!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Wow. Look how big it is in the cooler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice going !!!!!


----------



## deltafishing (Dec 6, 2015)

Congrats on the new PB. Nice haul too wtg


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is a big 'ol hoss. Congrats!


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Certainly a fish to be proud of! Good luck to you and your son tomorrow! Hope he's able to one up you!


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Boom!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations! I hope you get your wish for tomorrow!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Great catch! Wtg on new personal best.

Red


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Congrats on the personal best. The rest of the cooler looks pretty good too.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

That is a PIG,WTG bigd, Hope your son gets one now !!!!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's a hoss! Nice pics, too. Congrats!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG BigD


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

WOW that's a whopper something certainly to be proud of y'all will remember this trip forever congrats to both of y'all


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

That's a memory that will last a life time 

Congrats!


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good fish big D. Nice to see a good striper come out of Whitney again...did you make it to Twak?


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice catch


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Outstanding Big D!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## massagetherapist (Dec 29, 2015)

What lake was you at to catch them big boys 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg, nice fish


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

WTG, nice fish!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

What a hog, congratulations!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats !!!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

We were going to hit Twak, but the heavy rain and high level changed our plans. My son chose Whitney and I sure am happy he did! Hope he gets a pig today! The wind direction changed and the sky is sunny  It was cloudy yesterday and the birds helped us out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice striper!


----------



## boham (Dec 23, 2015)

Wow that is amazing!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Caught fish every way possible on this trip! Love the father & son time and love me some Lake Whitney! Meat Haul!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Stack em and Bag em.....That is what is call a MEAT HAUL......That is some Quality time.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW - Nice trophy fish and pile of others.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Dang good haul there!!

Fished there with my Pawpa back in the day..........cool lake!


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

What a hog!


----------

